# Lyft Rebranding



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyft should be called Ghetto Cabs. The cars are older (except for those who do Uber too) the drivers are bitter, and the riders are ghetto fabulous.

Lyft rider: "Why take a bus, when we can shit in this guys motherf*cking car! Ha! Then we'll give him a poor rating because we trashy folks have the power now!"

With Lyft sending me all over the state to pick up $5 fares, charging the drivers $2500 premiums if they get into an accident, and their flaky app, I'm just turning it off until something changes.

And to all you low rent soulless lift riders...


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Treme!!! One of my all-time favorite shows.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, and Lyft sucks. I knew that from before I even signed up for them. Signed up as an Uber-backup. Did two rides. Never again.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Lyft should be called Ghetto Cabs. The cars are older (except for those who do Uber too) the drivers are bitter, and the riders are ghetto fabulous.
> 
> Lyft rider: "Why take a bus, when we can shit in this guys motherf*cking car! Ha! Then we'll give him a poor rating because we trashy folks have the power now!"
> 
> ...


So what's up with many Lyft Drivers? They are all gung ho with their themed cars, fist bumps and Lyft Love!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Lyft should be called Ghetto Cabs. The cars are older (except for those who do Uber too) the drivers are bitter, and the riders are ghetto fabulous.
> 
> Lyft rider: "Why take a bus, when we can shit in this guys motherf*cking car! Ha! Then we'll give him a poor rating because we trashy folks have the power now!"
> 
> ...


that's what uber did, they put the cars into plus they can get better revenue and left the remnants in X to deal with lyft vehicles low prices. all lyft is going is holding uber back. Uber has already won. They have nicer cars than lyft, even uber X cars are better than lyfts cars, but they needed something to keep lyft Dow while they used their other resources to bring in higher revenue, isn't it about the bug?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I use lyft only to supplement my uber 20% cut that they charge. that's it. I rarely do lyfts now. the people that many of you ***** about on this forum who you drive as an uber driver, I tend to find them as a lyft driver. my 4.91 uber ratings vs my 4.71 on lyft. **** them.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

I dont know where you uber people drive at, but lyft sure has some nice customers. For some odd reason some uber passengers have a chip on their shoulder and expect you to open the doors to your dam car like its a fckin stretch limo ,even though it might only be a prius. In the area I am at,I make about the same with lyft as i did with uber with the new lower uber rates. The customers tip as well. Not all,but some. Whats nice as well, I dont get lyft customers asking me for fckn water or commenting that their other drivers had snacks like some uber customers. And still with a 4.89 rating! True,some passengers may ask to drive far to pick them up,but at least they are grateful and say "thanks for coming this far to get us".

Uber customers rarely tip.


----------

